# Anyone have knowledge or advice on this EV-100 Controller?



## OBeer-WAN-Kenobi (May 28, 2010)

Bump.
Gotta be somone that's got one of these laying around or at least can identify it so that I use the right schematic and manual.

Thanks!


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

This site chokes on search terms like "EV-100" and "MES-DEA"... so I used the excellent suggestion by fellow user mhud to do a google search with site:diyelectriccar.com as one of the terms.

With "EV-100" as the other term, I get a bunch of results. One of the first that seems useful is:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=149291

As for your other questions... can't really help you there. About all I know is that the EV-100 is a very old, SCR controller with a rather limited voltage range.


----------



## OBeer-WAN-Kenobi (May 28, 2010)

Hi Tesseract,
Thanks, but I did find that thread. I even found three different sets of manuals and schematics for the EV-100 control. I'm just not sure which EV-100 I have and was hoping someone here could identify it so I know which manual to use. Hopefully, that someone would pass on any other interesting tidbits as well.


----------



## dee1954 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have many years experience working on the electric forklift you got your traction control panel out of what exactly are you trying to find out or do with it.


----------

